# More Photo's of some of my Mice!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Had fun taking some snaps again today... some are a little blurry, or too bright because of the flash, but you get the gist! lol

Cham baby, ears are looking great for only 16 days old!










Yet more cham babies!! This litter is two together, seven 7 day olds and two 3 day olds hehe










This is the Mum of the 7 day old chams, bred by me, she is lovely, but faulted because of line under, and she is a belly biter (She grooms her belly too much)


















This is a Cham boy bred by me, again, I love his type, but he is faulted because of colour. He is slightly too dark on top, and too pale on his belly. He's lovely and butch!


















This is a gorgeous Ivory Satin boy given to me by Nigel @ Rollesby Stud. I adore him so much, but unfortunately he just doesn't seem bothered by the ladies! >o<


















This lovely PEW boy is from Heather @ Loganberry Stud, he is such a character! Proper cheeky little bugger, but gorgeous... and getting the job done with my Ivory girls! lol


















Gorgeous, gorgeous Cham satin boy, again from Heather... I have forgiven him for being the only mouse to ever bite me properly! LOL He loves his girlies...


















An exceedingly pregnant Cham Satin girl... hehe










And one of my girls playing with the camera... Sooo cute!










(As you can probably tell, my main focus for show at the moment is Champagnes hehe)

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Some lovely photos there.

The boys all look very butch; the pregnant doe looks fit to pop!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They're beautiful x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Them there ears are out-freakin'-rageous! 

And the babies are adorable, which almost goes without saying.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful mice and your doe in the 3rd pic has such a lovely chunky tail !


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

All very yummy as to be expected!!!! xxx
I am still waiting for my chams to breed :mrgreen:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe Thanks everyone!!  

Hey mousemad, got any more kittens yet?  <3

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't ask!....my tortie girl gave birth to 6 little kittys on Thursday :roll: 
Now i have to go to sleep with the sound of baby kittys


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay kitties!! Colours?

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG ermmmm, some ginger and white, some black and white, one that has a cow pattern  and one little tortie cutie x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I want the tortie! hehehe


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope she's MINE xx only joking :lol: 
If you wan her in 8 weeks then you can have her


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wooo! hehe Pictures?

I will have words with my partner! hehe


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep and i bet you get a 2 word reply......the second one bieng OFF!! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO!

Its her that keeps bringing up the cat thing!! And she insists she would want a baby, not a rescue adult like i suggested... she wants to watch it 'grow up' hehe

I still demand piccies... it may help in my convincing her!

W xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't get over the size of the ears on your mice!!!


----------

